# Holz im Teich unter Wasser



## Haegar22 (8. März 2012)

Hallo,
ich lese schon länger dieses Forum nun steht meine Teichvergrößerung an und ich habe ein Problem.
Ich würde gerne einen Unterstand für meine Fische bauen und darauf eine Sumpfzone einrichten.
Dafür suche ich geeignetes Holz.
Man hat mir geraten Tropenholz zu nehmen (natürlich Zertifiziert). ich habe aber auch gehört, dass Tropenholz stark ausblutet.
Kennt jemand eine Alternative.
Soll nicht so viel kosten und am besten ewig halten.
Der Unterstand soll ca. 1m² groß werden und auf Stützen stehen.
Freue mich auf eure Beiträge
Grüße Michael


----------



## Joerg (8. März 2012)

*AW: Holz im Teich unter Wasser*

Hi  Michael,
herzlich Willkommen bei den schreibenden.

Holz kann unter Wasser schon modern. Was stabil sein sollte sind Moorwurzeln. Diese sind jedoch nicht ganz günstig.


----------



## Moonlight (8. März 2012)

*AW: Holz im Teich unter Wasser*

Habe ich das richtig verstanden,du willst im teich etwas bauen?! dann nimm (ich glaube das heißt so) wpc,das ist wohl eine mischung aus holz und kunststoff. ich kenne einige die haben das zeug im teich als rahmen verbaut. sieht aus wie holz, verrottet aber nicht.


----------



## guenter (8. März 2012)

*AW: Holz im Teich unter Wasser*

Hallo Michael,

Venedig wurde auf Millionen von __ Eichen-, Lärchen- und Erlenpfählen gebaut, die man in den Untergrund 

rammte, sie müssen nur immer unter der Wasseroberfläche sein.


----------



## Wuzzel (8. März 2012)

*AW: Holz im Teich unter Wasser*

Bitte KEIN WPC ! ... das ist ein schlechter Tip, 
Je nach Hersteller quillt das wie ein Schwamm wenn es dauerhaft feucht gelagert wird. 
Für Terrassen, die abtrocknen und unterlüftet sind ist das ein sehr gutes Material, aber nicht im dauerhaften Erd oder Wasserkontakt. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (9. März 2012)

*AW: Holz im Teich unter Wasser*

Also wuzzel, ich kenne einige die das IM wasser verbaut haben und da quillt nix.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. März 2012)

*AW: Holz im Teich unter Wasser*

Mandy, ich schrieb ja auch: "je nach Hersteller"
das heisst es mag durchaus Produkte geben, wo das geht. Aber es gibt nen Haufen WPC Dielen, da geht das nur schlecht, oder geht in die Hose. 
Um so mehr Kunststoff (so vermute ich) um so unproblematischer, aber hier war ja nach Holz gefragt und WPC was zur Mehrheit aus P und nicht aus W besteht ist ja nu vom Holz weit entfernt.
Denn dann kann man gleich empfehlen Kunststoffprofile zu nehmen  

Fast alle Hersteller empfehlen in den Montageanleitungen Punktfundamente und (z.B. Gummiunterleger) damit das Wasser ablaufen kann. Warum wohl ? Viele empfehlen ausreichende Drainage des Untergrundes. 
und das nicht nur bei Hohlkammerprofilen, sondern auch bei massiven Profilen. 

Pauschal würde ich jedenfalls davon eher abraten, als das zu empfehlen. 

Gruß 
Wuzzel


----------



## Moonlight (9. März 2012)

*AW: Holz im Teich unter Wasser*

Nur reines holz dauerhaft im wasser? ich weiß nicht. müßte man evtl. ausprobieren. . . nur das quillt doch eigentlich auch.


----------



## Wuzzel (9. März 2012)

*AW: Holz im Teich unter Wasser*

Quellen tut das auch , aber das ist ein Stück und bleibt ein Stück.

Versuch macht klug, kann ja gut gehen.

Wuzzel


----------



## Christine (9. März 2012)

*AW: Holz im Teich unter Wasser*

Also bei uns holen die Archäologen immer wieder sehr gut erhaltene mittelalterliche Wasserleitungen aus dem Boden - die sind ausnahmslos aus Eiche. 
Warum wohl?
Richtig, weil das die einzigen sind, die noch nicht verrottet sind.


----------



## rumbalotte (9. März 2012)

*AW: Holz im Teich unter Wasser*

Eiche ist gut...hier das Hamburger Rathaus:

Wegen des sumpfigen Untergrunds mußten 4000 Eichenpfähle in den Boden unter dem Gemäuer gerammt werden um das Gebäude zu stabilisieren.  

würde man ja nicht machen, wenn Eiche schnell verrotten würde


----------



## Haegar22 (9. März 2012)

*AW: Holz im Teich unter Wasser*

Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen und schnellen Antworten.
Mit Eichenholz hört sich gut an, wie steht es denn dabei mit Auswaschungen von zB. Gerbstoffen oder ähnlichem.
Hat da jemand schon praktische Erfahrungen?

Sobald ich ein paar Bilder vom Umbau habe stelle ich sie online.
Gruß Michael


----------



## karsten. (9. März 2012)

*AW: Holz im Teich unter Wasser*

Hallo

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/3/]
isnichsoneu [/URL]  

googelt einfach mal nach "unterwasserholz"

(Gibts auch in Europa)

untergetaucht hat alles Holz eine bessere Aussicht auf Bestand als Ihre Besitzer .

selbst der im Beitrag gezeigte halb untergetauchte FICHTE !!!! nstamm

hat auch heute kein bisschen Struktur verloren . 

Bretter , Balken mit statischen Aufgaben sollten vielleicht aus Eiche, Robine oä. sein, Konstruktions- und Leimholz würde ich nicht verwenden .

schönes WE


----------



## Pike (9. März 2012)

*AW: Holz im Teich unter Wasser*

Moinsen,

was spricht gegen vergammeln ?
Ein biologischer Prozess, ganz natürlich und nicht unbedingt schädlich für das Gewässer...
http://www.totholz.de/

Ich würde Erle, __ Esche oder ähnliches Gehölz einbringen, welches natürlicherweise an Gewässern zu finden ist.
Keinesfalls Eiche, wegen der Gerbsäure.

Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Koiteich2013 (9. Aug. 2014)

Gibt es hier weitere Erfahrung mit der Verwendung von Holz unter Wasser. Ich möchte gerne eine Art Ringanker aus Holz auf dem Rand meines gemauerten Schwimmteiches montieren. Oberhalb des Holzes sind dann noch  30 cm Wasser. Man kann ja einiges an Fotos zu diesem Thema finden. leider steht meist nicht dabei welches Holz, und wie sich
die Farbe über die Zeit verändert. Habt Ihr Fotos und Erfahrungen zu diesem Thema ?


----------



## breidi (27. Sep. 2017)

ich greife das Thema mal auf - gibt's hier neue Erkenntnisse?

Wie schaut es mit Fachwerkbalken aus?

Viele Grüße


----------



## samorai (27. Sep. 2017)

Neu ist es nicht gerade bin mir aber sicher, dass die Eichenbaumstämme immer erst verkokt werden, zu deutsch angebrannt, wurden bevor man sie in die Erde rammte.
Zu mal habe ich einen TV-Bericht gesehen wo man sich wieder auf das alte beruft um Farbe oder Lasur entgegenzuwirken.
Die Aussage war : Wetter-tauglich auf Ewigkeiten.

Ich bin kein Holzfachmann aber wenn da etwas Wahrheit drin steckt hält das Holz doppelt so lange.

Einziges Manko; ist immer schwarz.


----------



## groecamp (28. Sep. 2017)

Solange kein Sauerstoff ran kommt hält Holz..na ich will nicht sagen ewig...aber uns überlebt es...Selbst im Salzwasser findet man noch Unmengen von alten Wracks von Holzschiffen
Holz verfault dort wo es an der Oberfläche mit Sauerstoff in Verbindung kommt...


----------



## ironniels (28. Sep. 2017)

Habe auch eichenbalken verwendet keine Probleme damit ...


----------



## Baumi (9. Okt. 2017)

Also bei uns im nördlichen Niederösterreich wir schon ewige Tannenholz im Unterwasserbau verwendet lt. einen Sägewerkbesitzer. Hat mir erzählt er kennt Unterwasserverbauungen die sind schon 200 Jahre alt sind. Kostengünstig da Bauholz so wie Fichte. Hab auch bei Schwimmteichbauer gesehen das sie Tannenholz verbauen.


----------



## Petta (11. Okt. 2017)

Baumi schrieb:


> Hat mir erzählt er kennt Unterwasserverbauungen die sind schon 200 Jahre alt sind.



Allein im Spreewald stehen sehr viel Häuser auf Baumstämmen !


----------



## Petta (11. Okt. 2017)

Im Schiffbau haben wir für Flachbodenschiffe (Forschungsschiffe auf dem Amazonas) Bongossi verwendet.


----------



## HannesDerZweite (11. Okt. 2017)

Ja und ganz Venedig steht auf unbehandelten Lärchenholzpfählen aus dem Lesachtal.


----------



## troll20 (11. Okt. 2017)

Die alten Bauwerke in Berlin rund um dem Alex oder in Moabit oder Spandau z.B.
stehen auch auf Holzpfählen aber auch in Bereichen mit sehr wenig Sauerstoff. 
Was ich im Teich nicht gewährleisten kann und mag


----------

